# Neck Binding - DIY or take it the pros?



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Guitar I acquired recently is missing neck binding. I was given a quote of $120 (seeing pics only) to rebind the neck. I have looked at some videos covering this project and it seems simple enough given that there is already routing on the neck for the binding, but I'm wondering what problems may occur to tackle myself. I asked my luthier friend from the states and this is his reply:

_$120 seems like a pretty fair price. If you tackle it yourself, Stewart MacDonald carries binding and binding cement. The cement can eat through laquer finish so be extra careful. The guitar might have a poly finish which would be a little safer. I might suggest you tape off the finish with black electrical tape. Then use short pieces of masking tape to tape the binding in place. Wipe off excess cement asap. You will then need to level out the binding with a file. You could also just use wood glue (water cleanup) to be on the safe side though the bond is nowhere near as good as it is with the the cement._

Any prepwork (ex: removing old glue)? Do the frets need to be filed on the side before applying binding?
Any thoughts or advice for the novice trying to save some dough and get some experience?


Here are some pics:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/HsinMi Guitar/P1140470.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/HsinMi Guitar/P1140471.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/HsinMi Guitar/P1140472.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/HsinMi Guitar/P1140473.jpg


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have the answers, but hope somebody will reply. I have similar questions in regard to an old Raven LP that's missing about five inches of neck binding on one side. I'm subscribing to this thread too.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Johnny...The job can be done depending on your capabilities...If I didn't do this kind of thing before I would very much consider paying 120.00...Its a fair price..You will have to clean the channel and cut the binding down to the correct height before gluing it in place, level the binding with the sides and then carefully clean up the glue..If it was me I would remove the neck, remove the frets, clean the binding channel, install the binding, level the fret board and install the frets and put the neck back on....Larry


----------

